# Weight loss tips....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, I have about 20-25 lbs to lose and I need some weight loss tips. Tricks/tips that anybody has used to lose weight and keep it off...I do exercise regularly but tend to overeat and tend to give into my cravings...so I am one of those people who can exercise regularly but still gain weight

Thanks in advance!


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

1. Move move move. Even a little bit of exercise daily is better than a "real" workout once or twice a week. 
Even if you don't have time, *every little thing counts*: take stairs instead of elevators. Park far from the door. Get up and find excuses to take quick walks or do push-ups.

2. Exercise earlier in the day to get your body "feel-goods" so you're more mindful and in tune and you won't need to overeat to get the same "feel-good" effect. This was my experience. I used to overeat emotionally. When i really started getting my body moving, I didn't need or WANT to eat so much. I also started craving healthful foods and being turned off by junk food. This was 30 lbs and 8 years ago  The less you eat, and the better stuff you eat, the more you'll "feel" your body taking the food in, and you'll feel physically uncomfortable going past a good limit.

3. Cut back on processed foods. 

4. Drink water. Always have a glass or bottle full handy.

5. Log your food. Livestrong.com is a really good way to track what you eat, how much you burn, and your caloric intake.

6. Include muscle-building exercises like weight-lifting and pushups as well as cardio. Muscle boosts your metabolism.

7. Eat a big breakfast with protein, fat and whole grains, like an egg sandwich. Drink plenty of water when you do.

8. ***Read "French Women Don't Get Fat."

I'm 5"4' and weigh 110. In college and just after college, I weighed between 130-140. Like you, I exercised regularly, BUT I ate way more than I needed to. Over a couple years, my mind-body relationship changed (as cliche as that sounds), and I just didn't "need" to eat so da** much. I broke my addictive and compulsive relationship with food, and got to a place where I honestly don't WANT to eat past the point of comfort, and I feel physically good eating just enough of exactly what I want.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the great tips! Congrats on your weight loss!

I am kind of an all or nothing girl..in which sometimes eating a little of something I consider a "bad" food will send me into an all day spiral of bad eating. I think I have to start a food journal I keep hearing that it is a good thing as well...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Food journal is a great idea. Just seeing what you eat and making a change for the better can make all the difference in the world..








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

I just edited and added some stuff about that. I used to be like that too. A lot of it is psychological and emotional. For me, that was a HUGE part of it, and still is sometimes.

Real progress will require a real change in mind-set from that "all or nothing" perspective. That's what I had to do. Sure, on holidays I'll overeat and then have leftovers at 11 pm, but in the day-to-day lifestyle, a commitment to fitness has to be woven into your approach to how you live, for the weight loss to be effective and lasting. "All or nothing" is also what can make you say "I just ate a box of oreos, but I'll spend a whole hour on the treadmill tomorrow!"

I used to postpone getting in shape "until"--until after exams, until winter break, until after winter break, blah blah blah. No. Living TODAY means living well today. Now. However I can.

Do what you can, when you can. Have a donut for breakfast? Don't despair. Have some veggies at dinner. No time for the gym? Take a walk. 

It's a whole "present to the moment" kind of thing. That's why i say lots of it is emotional/psychological and even spiritual.

When I feel myself going into old patterns I've outgrown--comfort eating, overeating--I catch it and make the decision to do the only tried and true remedy: move my body. 

Don't mean to be preachy or ramble. I just speak from experience and I'm passionate about this. I feel SO much better now than I did in my 20's (I'm 32). These are the changes I made, and now I get asked all the time what I do to be in such great shape and have even been asked if I'm a "fitness competitor"! And I'm working on a cert to be a group fitness instructor and personal trainer.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

..and the thing is I know my weight gain has not come from eating one bad meal, or giving into a craving the odd time, it has come from having one bad meal and then turning the rest of the day into a free for all. When I look at people I know who do not have a weight problem..they do not diet they eat whatever but in moderation...that is the key.

Plus on those days where I stuff myself I often eat right up to bedtime as well which is not good.

It is easy to put it off as well..I too have often thought well we have a family dinner coming up in two weeks, or whatever the event is, so I will wait until after that is done and then I can really focus....


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I will check out that book that you recommended as well!


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

highwood said:


> When I look at people I know who do not have a weight problem..they do not diet they eat whatever but in moderation...that is the key.


That's me now. I just had mashed potatoes with shredded cheese and sour cream for breakfast--one bowl. Now I'm not interested in eating until my body tells me I need to. And when I do, I'll enjoy it. It'll probably be a mini Kit Kat. And enough will be enough. The full bowl of Kit Kats is on the counter. Years ago, I couldn't be in a room with a full bowl of something. I "needed" to eat it.

You can bring your body and mind together so they're friends, not foes. Moving your body will change how your body feels, and what your mind wants.

Mind you, I have other compulsive and not-so-elevated habits for my distractibility; they just don't make me fat!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

That is exactly what I want to get to..that point where I can eat something and not turn it into an excuse to stuff my face all day with crap and use that as an excuse to then not exercise that day.

I look at my sister who has never had a weight problem and she will eat say a steak dinner but then makes a point to not eat 2 to 3 hours before bedtime and she will also do a 4 mile walk as well that same day. If that was me I would eat that steak dinner and then use that as an excuse to snack on chips, chocolate, etc. and then sit on the couch all evening watching tv. Hmmmmm...and I wonder why I have 25 lbs to lose


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I have an ap on my phone that I can put in what I eat (most of the time you can just scan the bar code), excercise etc... It is called My fitness, I have lost 13 lbs in two weeks, using this ap. It blew my mind just how many calories are in food that I assumed was good for me. It has made me question EVERY thing I put in my mouth. I check it on my app and weigh it against how many calories for the day I have left. 

I walk during my lunch break and have made small changes to my diet like instead of 3 pieces of bacon for breakfast (always eat breakfast a maximum of 45 minutes after you get up to get your metabolism started) and 2 large eggs I eat 2 pieces of bacon and 1 egg. My excuse before was "I'm just to exhausted to work out," I soon realized that exercise will actually boost your energy level.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

highwood said:


> Thanks for the great tips! Congrats on your weight loss!
> 
> I am kind of an all or nothing girl..in which sometimes eating a little of something I consider a "bad" food will send me into an all day spiral of bad eating. I think I have to start a food journal I keep hearing that it is a good thing as well...


That's why you don't cut OUT things you like - you cut PORTIONS. 

HAVE a half slice of brownie. But then no more processed foods or heavy carbs for dinner.

If 90% of your food is natural (vegetables, fruits, meat), you can eat whatever else you want. Mainly cut out the sugar. Most of your sugar will be in the form of carbs (pasta and bread and chips and crackers). If you can eliminate that, you'll lose weight.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

And drink a TON of water. All day long.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

turnera said:


> That's why you don't cut OUT things you like - you cut PORTIONS.
> 
> HAVE a half slice of brownie. But then no more processed foods or heavy carbs for dinner.
> 
> If 90% of your food is natural (vegetables, fruits, meat), you can eat whatever else you want. Mainly cut out the sugar. Most of your sugar will be in the form of carbs (pasta and bread and chips and crackers). If you can eliminate that, you'll lose weight.


Be careful with the fruit, most is LOADED with sugar, example bananas.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

And I actually found a training class that trained me how to run a 5k. I found that since i paid for the training and paid for the high dollar fitted shoes that I would go do it because i hated throwing away that money.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Planning ahead can help.

Plan to break your meals up into 5  or 6 smaller ones. This keeps your blood sugar on an even keel all day.

Get rid of things like chips and other junk food. Removed them from your house. You don't need them.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I track my food and exercise on myfitnesspal.com. It's free, easy to use, and they have mobile apps for some cell phones.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Or sparkpeople.com


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I battled my weight from the time I was about 25 until 3 years ago when I got my test level checked and found it was extremely low. Since going on testosterone the pounds have melted off. I now eat anything I want and as much as I want and gain nothing.


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

Lift weights. You will NOT bulk up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Count calories! Myfitnesspal.com has a free app for your mobile device that's awesome.

Use a small plate when eating. 
Don't go for seconds. 
Exercise as much as you can, eating alone will not work well. Walking/biking is a great start.
Don't eat a lot of pasta or white bread- keep carbs at a minimum.
Substitute white sugar for brown or honey when baking.
Eat healthy snacks such as fruit and vegetables.
Cut out foods high in fat.

I've lost 100lbs 3 times. What helped mostly was exercise.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Plan on bringing healthy snacks with you, so that you aren't tempted to eat things you shouldn't when out doing chores, or returning from the gym, etc. This also helps your wallet. 

Try to do one healthy thing every day. Park further away, choose water rather than soda, say no to that extra helping.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh and drink 8 ounces of water 30 minutes before a meal. I heard it makes you feel fuller faster.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Best thing I ever heard was to get home from shopping, and right there, cut up all your veggies and bag up all your snacks in little segments, and just fill a drawer in your refrigerator with it all. Any time you have an urge, just pull out one of those bags and eat the snack.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

pole princess 8-week weight loss program | poleprincess.com.au

Pole dancing, period. I've seen what it can do. I've watched my wife put on during preggies only to lose it faster then I could say "faaaa...ncy". It also helps with confidence and self-esteem.

The body that you'll get however is more on the toned side, you WILL put on muscle. But in all the right places


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Did anyone see the pole dancing on So You Think You Can Dance this week (Fox)? Yowzza! And that was a ballet dancer!


----------



## engneer319 (Sep 13, 2012)

highwood said:


> I am kind of an all or nothing girl..in which sometimes eating a little of something I consider a "bad" food will send me into an all day spiral of bad eating. I think I have to start a food journal I keep hearing that it is a good thing as well...


Hi Highwood. I can relate to this all or nothing mindset. I'm the same way and I can tell you from experience that sugar is like a drug for some of us. 

All I need to do is eat one piece of candy or something sweet and it turns into a binge. I'm 46 and it started to make me sick. I'd eat 4 candy bars, a bag of chips and dring 3 cokes in a night. It all started with that one bite. 

So with all that being said, how do you overcome that? LOL It's quite difficult, but it can be done. 

1) Set a quit date and stick to it. It is an addiction and you need to treat it as such. 

2) Exercise with weights and exercise at least 5 days a week. As you do this consistently your mindset will start to see all that sugar differently. You must do moves like squats, bench presses, shoulder presses, etc. Use light weight and high reps. This gets your heart rate up and you won't get bulky. YOU MUST ABSOLUTELY SQUAT.

3) Stop buying sweet food. NO soda, processed carbs (sweet tarts, white bread, etc), no baked goods, no candy. 

4) Buy good food and eat well. Learn how to cook and look for new recipes and try them. Eat salad, fruit, meat, veggies, fish and seafood, and whole grains like brown rice. There are many websites with great recipes and trying them will keep variety in your diet.

5) Go shopping for your food every day or two. Don't stock up.

6) Buy lots of different types of gum. I like the taste of sweet things and when the cravings hit, I chew gum and I go through tons of it. Tic tacs are OK too, but don't go to crazy with them.

7) On Sundays, I have a cheat day where I eat things like mac and cheese, hash browns or a real high fat soup like lobster bisque. Even on your cheat day though, no sugar. You don't see cigarette smokers having a cheat day where they can smoke and us sugar addicts can't either.

8) Believe you can do it. You can do this one day at a time. Don't give in to the craving and it will become less and less and you will get stronger and stronger. 

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Minuit à Paris (Sep 3, 2012)

I am also an all or nothing girl. I have lost heaps of weight (25 kilos) and kept it off by watching what I eat during the week and eating whatever I want on saturdays. I also eat during the week a lot of protein to feel full and veggies.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't tell yourself any food is "off limits" or "bad". All you will do is crave that food. You can have a couple bites of anything, but you don't need more than those nibbles to enjoy the taste. 

If you eat out, have them bring you a to go box when your food comes out and put half in it immediately (they're way oversized).

Instead of eating a ton of food that is okay, only eat what is incredible. If you have a sweet tooth, get a bag of our favorite mini chocolate and have one a day. I used to be really bad about eating what was available, even if it was a terrible cake at a party, I'd have several slices. Make sure that you always have healthy food available to eat. If you say I'll run out to buy some when I'm hungry, you'll just go to McDonalds instead, it's easier. 

Plan your meals. 

Fruit is good for you, it has lot of vitamins and antioxidants and things you need- yes it has sugar, but if you're trying to kick junk food it can be the help you need. I have a friend that sprinkles a little sugar on strawberries for dessert or a small bit of whipped cream on peaches.

Chew sugarfree gum when you get cravings but it's not meal time. Fruity gums are particularly helpful if you can find a kind you like. 

And VERY importantly- learn to pay attention to your body. I'm a big believer in intuitive eating. Stop thinking "I have to clear my plate" or "there's only a little bit left, might as well eat it rather than waste it." Eat when you're hungry, stop when you're full. Learn to recognize when you're genuinely hungry and when you just have a craving. To do this, try to focus on your stomach, not your mouth or brain. If you're really hungry, you'll feel that emptiness in your stomach. If you're not sure, drink some water and/or chew some gum and check again in half an hour.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am no expert but Ill tell you what I done . 11 Months a go I started walking my dog 3 miles a day 6 days per week. Dramatically cut back on refined sugars and refined carbohydrates (white bread cookies etc.) and have lost 30lbs.

Losing weight and being healthy is a mind set, life style and attitude. Don't think " I will lose a bunch of weight and I will have arrived" You will just gain it back and more.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey highwood. 

What's worked for me is cutting down on empty carbs. The general principal is if you couldn't eat it 100 years ago then it's probably not good for you.

You'll find high fat/high protein foods satiate you because you digest them slowly. Also carbs that have some nutrients and fiber do the same. Really I don't avoid anything except processed foods. Even canned meats are not as good as frying the real stuff up.

I say in the best shape if also getting some exercise but I dropped from 230lbs down to 200lbs just be cutting down on the bad stuff. I have maybe 10lb more to go.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> The general principal is if you couldn't eat it 100 years ago then it's probably not good for you.


EXACTLY!

Thanks for that recap; it's a better way of saying it than I've been doing.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

There was a neat story on NPR a couple months ago where a woman was trying to make pickles that her grandma made, but she didn't leave a recipe behind. So NPR hooked her up with a pickle-making expert (lol), who figured out how to recreate the recipe. This week, the pickles were finally ready to test, had gotten to the correct ripeness or whatever you call it.

Anyway, they were saying that the recipe produced pickles that were much saltier than pickles today. The expert said that that was how things got pickled back then; nowadays we use vinegar to pickle things, so we're not used to the salt taste.

Just thought that was interesting.


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

Regarding water - apparently alot of people mistake hunger for thurst. Drinking plenty of water has lots of benefits, including weight loss and, according to this article, when you drink (with/without food) makes a difference too.

Drinking Water to Lose Weight Fast! I Only Drink Water in BETWEEN Meals -- Easy and Painless!


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I find that when I get into the habit of weighing in every day (or every other day if I'm busy), I make better decisions when it comes to dinnertime. My brain automatically thinks 'my weigh in was good today, I don't want to ruin it'. Or 'all that sodium will mess up tomorrow's weigh in, so it's not worth it.'

If I go periods without weighing in (over a week) then that thought doesn't enter my head, and I don't see any 'consequences' for all the food.

We've also 'structured' most of our diet too, so we have the same food every day for breakfast and lunch. I thought I'd go crazy having the same thing every day but I really don't mind it. We mostly slip up at dinner and with late-night snacking these days, which we need to get control of, but it's better than slipping up for breakfast, lunch AND dinner and clocking over 4k calories like we used to.

I was always a little overweight, but gained 20lbs when I first got to America, lost 17 of them, gained back 2-3 of them recently and am only just back on track now, with 20 more lbs to get rid of for good. So somewhat back-and-forth in my weight loss, but all these tips are pretty awesome and inspiring


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've lost 30lbs over the summer. I've basically started to eat less (smaller portions) and I don't eat anything after supper (6pm). 

I weigh myself every morning and the noticeable weight loss keeps me on track. 

I always drinks lots of water. 

On Saturday, I have a "free" day. I still eat a small lunch, but I always have a few beer in the afternoon, a nice steak, salad, roasted potatoes for dinner and maybe a couple glasses of red wine. 

I find now, I don't even feel like eating the portions I used to. I guess my stomach has shrunk somewhat.


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

Well done Jason - I'd love to loose 30 lbs. 

Over the past 3.5 months I've managed to lose about 12 lbs. 

The older I get the harder it is to lose weight - I won't give up though!


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Crunch,

I normally lose about 10 lbs in the summer months, but I've focused on eating less this year and it's paid off. 12 more to go and I will be at the weight I was in college. 

12 lbs is also great in 3.5 months. That's about 1 lb/week. Keep at it and I'm sure you will reach your goal.


----------



## br625 (Jun 27, 2012)

I lost weight doing the Atkins diet. I followed the phases carefully (you can find them on their web site). I lost approx. 18 lbs, which was perfect for me. I'm now a size 4. When I'm home for breakfast I will have a 3 egg white omelet with cheese, for lunch I'd have chicken salad or tuna salad or some cold cuts rolled up (no bread for first two weeks, then switched to low carb wraps -- you can find some with 5 carbs!). Regardless of what I make the family for dinner, I skip any pasta, rice, potatoes, bread, etc. I load up on meat, vegetables, and salad (watch the dressing you use; I prefer Newman's Own Family Recipe Italian -- 1 carb 0 sugar) . During the first two weeks it's important to stay below 20 carbs per day. It's easy. After phase one you can gradually add carbs. I LOVE the Atkins day break bars.....when I'm on the go I will grab one for breakfast (cranberry almond) and/or a chocolate one for lunch. They're delicious but not cheap, so I order them from either Amazon or the Vitamin Shoppe. When I over indulge a day or two and put on a pound or two, I will decrease my carb intake the next few days and be back at my ideal weight. I've tried other diets but this one really worked best for me. It's easy NOT to eat carbs! You still get to enjoy eggs, bacon, burgers (no bun), steak, and cheese!!!! If you have a sweet tooth like me, the Atkins bars will be satisfying. The most difficult thing is avoiding chips/ salty snacks. After phase one, you can add peanuts -- almonds and cashews are a great snack and good for you! If you go to the Atkins web site you can order a starter kit that comes with a carb counter book, a cookbook and free Atkins bars. It worked wonders for me. For those of you who enjoy a ****tail, they say you shouldn't drink during phase one but I did in moderation. Vodka and club with a splash of diet cranberry has little to no carbs  As for exercise, I'm not an exercise fiend and walk 2 miles a few times per week and in the winter months go to the gym for 40 min workout, at most. Once you get the hang of lessening your carb intake you can create the diet that works for you. Good luck!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Another recommending the My Fitness Pal ap. You can also use it at Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com. I've never counted calories before, but I just turned 40 and I think my metabolism has slown a bit, as my pants were getting t-I-i-i-ght. 

Been doing it for 8 weeks now and the pants are loose! Don't know about actual weight as I don't have scales. I'm going to keep going and then adjust to a maintenance level, in terms of calories. 

I like it because I don't need to cut anything out and I can plan around particular things. I exercise too - elliptical and running - but when you see how hard you have to work to burn off the calories from 2 pieces of bread, it's easy to see why you can exercise heaps and not lose anything. 

I've found a few good substitutes for high-cal sweet stuff too on some raw vegan websites. Green smoothies and chia puddings in particular. Try Simple, Satisfying Raw Food Recipes | The Rawtarian for some ideas. I'm not vegan or even vegetarian, but the raw stuff is great for energy, taste and weight loss.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hit the pole

I don't know sh-t but all I can say is that my wife has kept her body due to it


----------



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

have your dinner early - some say an individual should not eat anything after 6:30pm.

and it does help to give you the flat abs body shape (but not chocolate bar though)


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've noticed once you've cut back on your food intake, it takes my body about 3 days to adjust and I'm no longer "starving". When I'm eating too many calories and I lower my calorie intake, I use baby carrots as a snack. For some reason they are very satisfying and fill that hunger void.

I personally eat plain corn flakes with about 8 craisins and a 1tbsp chia seeds for breakfast. I eat the cereal again for lunch minus the chia seeds(price doubled :/). For dinner I use a small plate and eat a small portion only if it's a low calorie meal or I will eat another bowl of cereal. Probably not the healthiest way of eating, but it works for me. I will occasionally eat a few bites of homemade pie or dessert I made minus the crust. I do make 95% of our meal from scratch, I enjoy cooking and baking. 

I've completely changed my attitude about food. I use to love to eat, that's the reason why I've gained 100lbs 3 times. Now I eat to live and not live to eat. I think of food as a necessity instead of a luxury. 

I've delt with weight all my life. I strive very hard to stay thin. Exercise is very important in weight loss. Once I broke my neck and lost a lot of my mobility, I must rest most the day or I will be in a flare up of excruciating pain for weeks. I now can bike for a few minutes a day on my good days, but it helps. 

Good luck. It's very hard to lose weight and our metabolism slows as we age. It's much easier to put it on.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Buy lots of gum. Any time you're hungry or craving, chew a piece of gum first for about 20 minutes.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

rose, do one thing: stop eating bread.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome...some terrific advice..thanks all!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

highwood said:


> Hi, I have about 20-25 lbs to lose and I need some weight loss tips. Tricks/tips that anybody has used to lose weight and keep it off...I do exercise regularly but tend to overeat and tend to give into my cravings...so I am one of those people who can exercise regularly but still gain weight
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There are many different weight loss tips to try, but many are short term and you will gain the weight right back afterward. Stay away from fad diets, like the atkins diet, gluten free diet, and so on because once you go back to your normal routine, the weight comes right back. You want to make changes to your life that you can stick with and make them become a lifelong habit. It's really about making healthy, long lasting choices that as a side effect will help you lose weight. Here are some tips:

1) Instead of eating 3 meals a day, try making it about 5 mini meals. When you 'graze' throughout the day instead of eating just the 3 meals, you tend to stay full and won't overeat as much. This also helps keep your blood sugar levels more stable and metabolism steady as well. You don't have to avoid "fattening foods", but just remember to keep all things in moderation. Give yourself the brownie, cookie, or what ever else you are craving as a snack, otherwise when you hold back and then finally give in late, you would eat twice as much of that "bad" food than if you would have just had a small portion of it to begin with.

2) Before each meal, drink a glass of water. This will help fill you up, making you feel more full with less intake of food. Water overall is just very healthy, as it makes up so much of your body and aids in the process of digestion. 

3) Switch up your work outs. Instead of just jogging/walking or other cardio workouts, make sure to do weight training as well. I promise you will never look like the hulk because your body just does not have enough testosterone to ever look that way. Don't be afraid of using weights. 

Hope it goes well for you. Good luck! :smthumbup:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

rosebanks123 said:


> I am obese and I am not happy this way. I was sexy before but now I don't know what I should call myself. I am starting to have my diet now count my calorie intake, eat more vegetables and fruits, I prepare my own food, I cook, I weigh that I eat and I eat not more than 1200 calories in a day. I hope these things could work to improve my health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the 15 things you should give up.


----------



## parismilton (Oct 1, 2012)

i have some tips that should help you, eat plenty of unprocessed food, whole grains, consume fiber in your food, take low- fat and low-carb diet, avoid late night meal,as you dont get much time for yourself then go for small fractioned meal at times, dont overcook your food as excessive cooking takes away the nutrients of food, drink plenty of water which indirectly helps in* controlling weight.


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

Eating late at night is a no-no since such calories don't get burnt up. Problem is I tend to be a night own and it's so hard to break the habit of a life-time but I'm trying. 

I suppose if you must have a late night snack some water and fruit would be best.

How to Get Motivated to Exercise (When You Just REALLY Hate to Exercise!)


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

You've got to find the right inspiration. Otherwise you won't lose it & keep it off, especially if you are trying to lose weight for someone else.


I keep looking for the inspiration at the bottom of the ice cream container,... but it's gone (inspiration) by the time I hit the bottom.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

You are correct......Eating in moderation is the key!!!! But exercise is important as well. Not sure if anyone else has suggested this yet as I only read through the first two pages: Try ZUMBA! for exercise. One 1 hour class can burn as much as 1000 calories! For me it's about the music & dancing but I've seen ladies in my classes lose 30 -40 lbs in as little as 4 months simply by eating in moderation, drinking lots of water, and attending 3 -4 Zumba classes a week. 

Best of luck to you! Keep us posted.


----------



## LeliaHenderson (Oct 4, 2012)

There is a way to lose some fat from the waist which is actually a pleasant one and it's hula-hoop. Rolling it every day for 15-20 minutes really does the job: waist goes thinner and muscles are pulled up. This is now my favorite kind of exercise while watching TV series



________________
Convert MP4 to WMV


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

LeliaHenderson said:


> There is a way to lose some fat from the waist which is actually a pleasant one and it's hula-hoop. Rolling it every day for 15-20 minutes really does the job: waist goes thinner and muscles are pulled up. This is now my favorite kind of exercise while watching TV series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for more tips..for the last two weeks I have been rocking it...lost about 2 lbs. Funny you mention hula hoop I bought a weighted one on the weekend..man it is hard to keep it up.


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

highwood said:


> Thanks for more tips..for the last two weeks I have been rocking it...lost about 2 lbs. Funny you mention hula hoop I bought a weighted one on the weekend..man it is hard to keep it up.


That's great! Keep going. I've got 7 more to go until I hit my target.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cut the carbs and up the cardio. That's the key ingredients.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

don't forget to cut fat and sugar also, it really is down to what you put in your mouth, increase lean protein as in skinless chicken, with out muscle it is harder to burn fat.

It wont hurt to do cardio every day.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Cut the carbs and up the cardio. That's the key ingredients.


That's the only sustainable model to keep it off too. We metabolize empty carbs too quickly and our bodies aren't very good at it over the long haul. Then just being somewhat active on a daily basic whether it's cardio or not is key.


----------



## sjgirl732 (Nov 9, 2012)

highwood said:


> Hi, I have about 20-25 lbs to lose and I need some weight loss tips. Tricks/tips that anybody has used to lose weight and keep it off...I do exercise regularly but tend to overeat and tend to give into my cravings...so I am one of those people who can exercise regularly but still gain weight
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What kind of exercise program have you been using? I used to be a gym member but I wasn't able to give myself a good enough workout. So a girl friend of mine lent me her p90x program to see if I would like it, and I really thought it was an awesome program! You can pick and choose what muscles you want to work out. If you've never tried an exercise program like p90x before I know that the Les Mills Pump Deluxe ( by the makers of p90x) includes three different workout programs so you can use that as a demo to get a better idea about what kind of program you're looking for. Hope this was of help to you! Wishing you the best of luck with your weight loss journey!:smthumbup:


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

My wife eats every other day. Sips tea on her off days. Lost a STUPID amount of weight. I think she is a size 2 now. Simple and cheap!


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

DavidWYoung said:


> My wife eats every other day. Sips tea on her off days. Lost a STUPID amount of weight. I think she is a size 2 now. Simple and cheap!


Thanks for sharing the above - I've not heard of trying to lose weight this way before. The link below also recommends simplicity.

Lose 6lbs In Weight In Two Weeks Without Dieting I Did It!


----------

